# Other egg cure question



## RogerDoger (Nov 20, 2010)

I have seen all the questions about curing the eggs that are in the skein, but what about curing the ones that are not? When I caught a few hens last spring, they were dropping eggs as I was landing them. Are the lose eggs cured the same?? Thanx fellas.


----------



## steelie4u (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, and i found that flash cure from Erie Outfitters works the best


----------



## yknotfrank (Apr 10, 2004)

Second on the flash cure


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Flash cure is without a doubt the best egg cure going


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

steelie4u said:


> yes, and i found that flash cure from Erie Outfitters works the best


Have you tried the flash cure form Amish Outfitters?

I plan on getting some to cure shiners.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> Have you tried the flash cure form Amish Outfitters?
> 
> I plan on getting some to cure shiners.


Same cure.

You can can add some Pautzke BorXoFire for color 

Here is red Pautzke BorXoFire steelhead loose eggs.









these steelhead eggs were flashed then some color from BorXoFire was added to give color (top natural, left red, right pink, bottom orange).


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool post Jeff.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

dont waist your money on cure... just put skein in glass jar and freez them i have been doing it for years ...i make egg sacks up the same way no water last for years ..just get them out the night before


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

nice job mepps....a cured egg is worth every penny spent on cure..an egg frozen in a glass jar uncured will discolor very fast when compared to a flash cured egg


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Offshore Limits said:


> nice job mepps....a cured egg is worth every penny spent on cure..an egg frozen in a glass jar uncured will discolor very fast when compared to a flash cured egg


Agreed! I have not seen uncured out fish cured eggs.... BTW imho nothing beats flash on loose eggs..... on skein it is crack in a sac for steelhead and kings I have been freezing my loose king and steelhead for couple years now and they thaw perfect everytime.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

I've had days where my uncured eggs outfished cured eggs and vice versa. I always carry both and I often use eggs cured with Flash, Firecure and Borxofire. You can never have enough and that's the key to my success.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I agree flash cure is awesome 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Mepps3 said:


> Agreed! I have not seen uncured out fish cured eggs.... BTW imho nothing beats flash on loose eggs..... on skein it is crack in a sac for steelhead and kings I have been freezing my loose king and steelhead for couple years now and they thaw perfect everytime.


100% agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

master of steel said:


> I've had days where my uncured eggs outfished cured eggs and vice versa. I always carry both and I often use eggs cured with Flash, Firecure and Borxofire. You can never have enough and that's the key to my success.


This has become a great thread. I wonder is Boraxofire is a borax compound.

In the past I have used 20 mule team laundry borax to preserve shiners and eggs. I got the idea for a thread on this site about preserving shiners.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Mepps3 said:


> Same cure.
> 
> You can can add some Pautzke BorXoFire for color


Thanks and thanks for the pics. I just ordered 3 pounds of the cure.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> Thanks and thanks for the pics. I just ordered 3 pounds of the cure.





FISNFOOL said:


> I wonder is Boraxofire is a borax compound.




You won't regret BorXoFire. Here is some video. BTW in one of the video's they explain what is in BorXoFire.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Pautzke is awesome! Thats all I use now.

-KSU


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

This picture shows BorXoFire true color compared to natural color of eggs. BTW April was a good month last year


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

FISNFOOL said:


> This has become a great thread. I wonder is Boraxofire is a borax compound.
> 
> In the past I have used 20 mule team laundry borax to preserve shiners and eggs. I got the idea for a thread on this site about preserving shiners.


Throw some flash in your minnow bucket....they will ingest and help cure them on the inside as well. Then cure them up.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Couple more pic's from last year messing around with Pautzke cure.

Blood dot sac!









Indian corn eggs...btw they work great in clear water ; )


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great posts, I really enjoy seeing things like that! very cool


----------

